# App blocking call and text notifications



## aslmere (Oct 16, 2016)

I am a new driver. I just finished my 4th night of driving and realized thirst this is becoming a real problem.
I have an iPhone 6 running the most recent update.
When I have the Uber app open I don't get notified that I am receiving a text or a call. I have missed both texts and calls from passengers.
Is there something I need to change in the setting on my phone?
I could have saved myself a long drive and no show passenger if I had seen the texts! 
I wonder if it also means that the times I have opened another app, I have missed pings. Wednesday night I watched amazon prime on my phone and didn't receive a ping until after I had turned it off, or that could have just been Wednesday night.

It is so annoying having these questions pop up and have no way to get answers!!!!


----------



## aslmere (Oct 16, 2016)

No help at all? 
I am completely missing phone calls and texts. I checked my phones setting and notifications are on for both.
Is this something I just have to deal with?


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Uber apo is horrible and support is clueless in sone goa in calcutta do not do this full time


----------



## dolllarchaser (Oct 12, 2015)

OP - Who's your carrier?


----------



## aslmere (Oct 16, 2016)

dolllarchaser said:


> OP - Who's your carrier?


My carrier is AT&T.
I have found in the last week that sometimes calls get through. But texts never do. 
I can't open any other app and still receive pings. So I carry my iPad for downtime and to check the map on the rider app.
Frustrating sometimes but I am learning to live with it.


----------



## SweetAMGUberLyft (Oct 19, 2016)

I missed 3 calls from a rider Saturday night, but I was also trying to call her so figured we just "missed" each other calling each other... But maybe I'm having the same issue. I was missing all my calls at first when I started last month but that was because my Google Voice number wasn't verified on the phone I was using so I could text and receive texts but no calls in or out but I have since fixed that. I still have to check the Google Voice app when I text the rider for a response as it won't pop up with the Uber app active all the time. But that's second nature to me as I do it all the time on my own even when not ubering.


----------



## dolllarchaser (Oct 12, 2015)

aslmere said:


> My carrier is AT&T.
> I have found in the last week that sometimes calls get through. But texts never do.
> I can't open any other app and still receive pings. So I carry my iPad for downtime and to check the map on the rider app.
> Frustrating sometimes but I am learning to live with it.


I would have thought you were either VZ or Sprint but since you are AT&T, I have no solution. The only other thought I have is whether you might be using Hangouts. If so, Hangouts uses data and there may be a conflict with the data stream. Other than that, I have no thoughts. FYI, I sold T-Mobile in my previous life so, these type of questions are not foreign for me;-) Good luck finding a solution.


----------



## aslmere (Oct 16, 2016)

Thanks
I wish you would have an answer for me as well, but I am learning quickly that there are no easy answers when it comes to Uber app and support.
I have for the most part learned to deal with it.
I don't use hangouts, or google voice or anything additional. I searched through my settings to see if I had somehow turned something on or off that might block calls and texts, but nothing.
Weird thing is I still get facebook notifications.


----------

